
Leaked documents confirm Ecuador’s Internet censorship machine - mirap
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/04/leaked-documents-confirm-ecuadors-internet-censorship-machine
======
ljf
Repost of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11501248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11501248)?

